# Aurora G+ Mirrors



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Road Racing Replicas finally started selling their reproduction G+ mirrors. Way cool! You can get a pair for $5. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We sell NOS originals for $1 each............Way cooler! 

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Slot Car Johnnie:You rock.

This news comes at a great time!!!!! My son dropped mint open wheeled original G Plus Ferrari last night and the mirrors busted off and went down the crack between the basement wall and the concrete floor. :drunk: 

I guess I can bring the jackhammer back to the rental place now.

Thanks for the heads up guys!!!! :thumbsup: 


Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

SCJ, NO KIDDIN'?!

I've been to your site a few times and never noticed that! :freak: 

That _is_ way cooler.  And here I've been scoping out trashed G+ bodies on epay just to salvage the mirrors. 

Do you have items for sale that you don't advertise as such or am I just missing things cause I'm tupid?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We have all kinds of things not listed on our site, to the tune of 50 or 60 pages worth probably....No joke!


We have a tons of stuff *NOT* on our site! We have been doing this for over 25 years and have bought the contents (or a portion there of) from 4 different Aurora warehouses! Some of the items not listed on our site: 90% of chassis parts for every chassis Aurora ever made ('59 ~ '83)…….even the Thunderbike & slimline chassis, track, controllers, pit cases, NOS cars, used cars, test shots etc. We even have original acetate molds, patterns, prototypes, blueprints, color separations for the box art, mock ups for advertising, literature etc. some we have tens of thousands, some we are sold out, LMK what do you need!?!

Rule of thumb, IF YOU DON'T SEE IT ON OUR SITE ASK!!!!!


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy Crap, 4 warehouses............thats alot of parts to inventory.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

SCJ said:


> LMK what do you need!?!
> 
> ---------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I will work up a list and email it to ya. 

Wow. How did you manage to land a deal like that? Buying all that stuff from 4 warehouses? Totally cool!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

> ............thats alot of parts to inventory.


 


> How did you manage to land a deal like that?


 

We've done this for over 25 years to include a ton of legwork/research. Since our first purchase back in 1984, we have since written three books, manufacture several items and do a little consulting on the side. As for it being a lot..............your telling me, I had to sort through all of it!?!


It was very cool to go through all the stuff though! And on a side note, *never, never* let anyone sell you on Aurora was always the same and had perfect QC. Trust me!



---------------------------

www.SlotCarJohnnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

So where do you now store all this stuff? That would've been like a dream come true for me to be able to go through all that. Almost like going back in time to a degree.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Another Parts Request*

SCJ, do you have any rear bumpers for a an AFX Datsun 510 Sedan?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

dlw said:


> SCJ, do you have any rear bumpers for a an AFX Datsun 510 Sedan?


Not NOS, but yes we have one.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If I give you a reminder, could you bring a couple to the Richfield show. I need one, but someone would take it before I get there.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd like to throw in a plug for SCJ. I have bought stuff off of him for years and I enjoy the call as much as the parts. He always has a good story to go with each order.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks Marty!

dlw, sure I'll bring it up to the show for you.....just remind me please!!!!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Fellow F1 lovers-

If you like these little cars......you'll L-O-V-E what I through up on eBay







yesterday!

Here's a couple of them!


















--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry it wouldn't take more then one.....










------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice... very nice. Just the thing to pump up the racing atmosphere in the race room.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

That's sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Calling SCJ*

Is it too late to drop a reminder to bring a rear bumper for an AFX Datsun 510 Sedan to the Richfield Show?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Nope, and it was great to meet you dlw as well as the other board members at the show.......attendance was up and sales were brisk.....yet another quality Richfield show!!!


----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

